# Hi from Sydney



## Taan (Apr 19, 2017)

Greetings Guys. I just joined up in the hope of finding a practice partner to train our arts with
My preferred style is Wing Chun, but add elements of Muay Thai, amongst other arts
Someone with Wing Chun Kung Fu or even Kickboxing experience would probably be best suited
I already have a great training buddy I catch up with twice a week, but I guess I'm greedy or addicted, & want more. LOL. Besides, if 3 or 4 of us were to get together & train solid in a group, one session would probably be worth twenty lessons in a guan. I dunno?
I'm in my 40s, but have no age restrictions on others
Probably intermediate level
My main focus is split between 1) honing defence & counter attack moves in real life attack scenarios, & 2) connectivity 

Thanking you kindly for reading


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 19, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!

What's your training background in WC and Muay Thai?


----------



## Buka (Apr 19, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk, bro.


----------



## Taan (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks Buka
Hi Tony. I've recently left the guan I was training WC at. Been there less than a year, never graded. Before I go on, here's the;

Disclaimer; I am not Bruce Lee, nor a master, nor God, nor a Sifu, just a regular guy.

The guan didn't meet my needs (probably none would). Now with my training buddy we do grade 4 stuff properly. Especially connectivity drills. Plus realistic assault simulation. Nothing I've ever seen in a gym compares imho. Particularly with someone that's never graded.

As for the other, many years ago I was quite entrenched within the Thai community, often training here & there with various kickboxing types. The best couple of boys I trained with were too short due to both having to leave Sydney too soon. As for names of the styles etc, buffered if I know.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 20, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 22, 2017)

Welcome to MT. Nice to have you on board.
My son in law is in Sydney at the moment with racehorses, they've just won the Sydney Cup.   They are leaving this week, returning to Melbourne later in the year for the Melbourne Cup. Sadly they don't have time to do martial arts, though my daughter has done a fair bit.


----------



## Jenna (Apr 22, 2017)

Taan said:


> Disclaimer; I am not Bruce Lee, nor a master, nor God, nor a Sifu, just a regular guy.


You are not a god? Damn.. the search must continue..  Welcome aboard mate


----------



## Taan (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks Guys. Yes Jenna, sometimes one has to settle for a demi god. 

Tez3, that's great news re cup. I don't know if you mean your daughter is looking for such an activity? I never envisaged a female would answer such an ad, only because I never considered such. I'm against misogyny, thus women are our equals. so if it were so, she'd be more than welcome to meet us, & see us practice. That goes for any make or female really. Just putting it out there


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 22, 2017)

Taan said:


> Thanks Guys. Yes Jenna, sometimes one has to settle for a demi god.
> 
> Tez3, that's great news re cup. I don't know if you mean your daughter is looking for such an activity? I never envisaged a female would answer such an ad, only because I never considered such. I'm against misogyny, thus women are our equals. so if it were so, she'd be more than welcome to meet us, & see us practice. That goes for any make or female really. Just putting it out there



Ah no, my daughter stayed behind in the UK, I'm not sure you'd want her to train with you, she made Jean de Silva the MMA fighter cry when she crushed his ribs with her legs. She is more of an MMA fighter though her kick boxing is excellent as is her boxing, she was training with an ex pro boxer for a while, boxing is a big partcipation sport in the racing world.
Mt daughter has ridden horses most of her life and is now like her husband working for Godolphin Racing in the bit where they prepare the horses for travel, (they also had the Australian Olympic Event and Dressage horses in on their way from Brazil back to Australia) she is 5 foot and 6 stone of sheer strength, people hate sparring with her 
However if she comes with the team in September to Oz I will send her your way!


----------



## Taan (Apr 22, 2017)

Awesome Tez


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 28, 2017)

Taan,

Welcome! Fellow Wing Chun practitioner here, although I am in the US. I have often thought about combining WC with Muay Thai, as it seems to have a wider variety of kicks.


----------

